# Brain teaser



## sab6517 (Sep 14, 2007)

Been trying to work this one out but am not great at this yet, basic ones I get, this one foxing me at the moment

Blue eyed leucy ( lesser x lesser ) 

x 

Silver Bullet ( which I believe is according to Graziani " Pewter Pastel to a Cinnamon Pastel - a Super Cinnamon Pastel Jungle (homozygous Cinnamon heterozygous Pastel " )

I got to Lesser Cinny Pastel and Lesser Pewter Pastel - is that it / is that right

Steve


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Your answer is close but not quite bullseye.

According to the morph list at Morph List - World of Ball Pythons, a silver bullet is a pastel super cinnamon. IOW, the SB has a pair of cinnamon mutant genes and a pastel mutant gene paired with a normal gene.

This is a problem with three gene pairs:
1. The silver bullet has a pastel mutant gene paired with a normal gene. The blue eyed leucistic has a corresponding pair of normal genes. Half the babies are pastel (with a pastel mutant gene paired with a normal gene). The other half of the babies have a pair of normal genes.

2. The silver bullet has a pair of cinnamon mutant genes. The blue eyed leucistic has a corresponding pair of normal genes. All the babies have a cinnamon mutant gene paired with a normal gene.

3. The blue eyed leucistic has a pair of lesser platinum mutant genes. The silver bullet has a corresponding pair of normal genes. All the babies have a lesser platinum mutant gene paired with a normal gene.

Result:
1/2 pastel cinnamon lesser platinum (I don't know the combination name, if there is one.)
1/2 cinnamon lesser platinum (= pewter)


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

paulh said:


> Result:
> cinnamon lesser platinum (= pewter)


nope...
pewter = cinny x pastel


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

alan1 said:


> nope...
> pewter = cinny x pastel



That's my next goal, get a Cinny female in a couple of years :2thumb:. Then i can try for Pewters, then Pewter Bees :flrt::flrt::flrt:.


----------



## sab6517 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Brain Teaser*

And I had a headache before !!

Thanks PaulH and Alan 1 - much appreciated

I will get the hang of it eventually ! Now normal x normal = ..................


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

sab6517 said:


> I will get the hang of it eventually ! Now normal x normal = ..................


not sure on that one either.............

super lesser x super cinny pastel =
50% lesser cinny
50% pewter lesser

(plus the obligatory) 'chance per egg'...


----------



## Oaktree7 (Jan 21, 2010)

alan1 said:


> super lesser x super cinny pastel =
> 50% lesser cinny
> 50% pewter lesser


lesser pastel
lesser cinny
lesser pewter
:thumb:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

Oaktree7 said:


> lesser pastel *x*
> lesser cinny
> lesser pewter


nope...
ALL offspring will be 'at least' lesser cinny


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

alan1 said:


> not sure on that one either.............
> 
> super lesser x super cinny pastel =
> 50% lesser cinny
> ...


Yep thats what I got too

But then next generation lesser cinny x lesser cinny = black royals (super cinnys) and white royals (BELs) in the same clutch :flrt: Plus a load of other stuff. The one that would interest me in this next generation would be the 1/16 from this clutch of being both a super cinny and a BEL. Has that one been done yet? Did it result in another white snake?

Or even next generation on the pewter lesser x pewter lesser, all sorts of stuff but again the outside chance (1/64) of a super pastel, super cinny, BEL. Probably nothing new to look at but one snake to father all sorts of morphs.

Off topic a bit but always good to look ahead.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

oakelm said:


> super pastel, super cinny, BEL.


3 of those (super pewter BEL) males x 12 normal females = $h!t loads of pewter lessers !!!

all that genetic power, only 1 type of offspring


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

alan1 said:


> 3 of those (super pewter BEL) males x 12 normal females = $h!t loads of pewter lessers !!!
> 
> all that genetic power, only 1 type of offspring


You know what didnt think that generation ahead :lol2: 
pewter lesser x pewter lesser definately gives out a lot more fun stuff or variation at least


----------



## jm-ze-b (Mar 9, 2008)

*Ok*

A very interesting set of possibilities !!


----------



## sab6517 (Sep 14, 2007)

All would be fab if the bloody BEL male was actually interested in girls !!! :devil:


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

sab6517 said:


> All would be fab if the bloody BEL male was actually interested in girls !!! :devil:


its a girl !!! :gasp:


----------



## sab6517 (Sep 14, 2007)

That thought rossed my mind too Alan, thought I had mixed up the male and female BELs but he probed male so ................. he is just gay !! 

Must motivate him ......... :whip:


----------

